# AKC Rules



## BigEdLB (Oct 16, 2009)

If you are the owner of both the sire and the dam, does the AKC require any independent wittnesses to the mating?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

BigEdLB said:


> If you are the owner of both the sire and the dam, does the AKC require any independent wittnesses to the mating?


No they do not But you have to sign s the witness..


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Are you hoping to breed Rufus and Emma?


----------



## BigEdLB (Oct 16, 2009)

*Rufus-Emma*



cbrand said:


> Are you hoping to breed Rufus and Emma?


We hope so...

Rufus 30" - Red with a Red sire and White Dam
Emma 25" - Cream with a White father and Apricot Dam

Probaby have a range of apricot, cream and whites with a Red or two thrown in for spice... 

We are big on low COI -

Their nearest common ancestor is Kitsu Jumpin Jack Flash, 4 generations back of Emma and 5 Generations of Rufus...


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

BigEdLB said:


> We hope so...
> 
> Rufus 30" - Red with a Red sire and White Dam
> Emma 25" - Cream with a White father and Apricot Dam
> ...


Emma at 25" is larger than average and Rufus at 30" is extreme. You are on track to breed some enormous Poodles. This may increase their risk of bloat later in life. Why not take Emma to a smaller outside stud and work on producing more typically sized Standards? 

COI is definitely something to consider, but it is no replacement for full testing. Both Emma and Rufus look very young. Were you planning to breed them soon? Given their sizes, I strongly encourage you to wait until after age two when you can get an official OFA hip certification on both of them. Plus, there are many Poodle health issues that we can not test for such as JRD, Epilepsy, Addisons. With these disorders, breeders are always cautioned to take a wait and see approach because they will often manifest themselves by age 3-4. 

In the mean time, there are lots of fun things to do with your poodles: Obedience, Agility, Tracking, Therapy etc. 

BTW... welcome to the forum!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok... revised to say that it is really only Rufus who looks young.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with cbrand


----------



## BigEdLB (Oct 16, 2009)

Emma has had all the tests - OFA Good, and the retinopathic, addison, and vW tests are also very good. We are in the process with Rufus, and we are aware of bloat issues, and are taking that into account (We had a pet Boxer and they are famous for bloat problems). Another concern is temperment, and that is another reason why these two will be so good. 

This will be a second litter for Emma (She will be 3-1/2), Her first litter with an outside sire (Black), all survived (all black), only one odd thing - 8 males 1 female. As they grew, we just referred to them as `Pandora & the Boys` 
Pups give names after greek mythology...Atlas was the biggest pup.
The epilepsy thing is important to know ...Emma is fine, as was her first mate.... in fact one of the families who bought a pup had their previous Poodle put down due to epilepsy at age 5, and the pup they got reminded them of thier dog (facial expression).

An interesting aside of this particular pup that he housebroke himself. While the others were still letting go on the box, he'd whine at night and we escorted him to our back yard to do his business. After which he would return... Oddest thing I ever saw... No problem. We explained it to the vet, who said the pup was fine, and he had heard of that before, but that it was unusual. 

We love big poodles. And we love that these two are so sweet natured. Of course you can wake up in the middle of the night to find Rufus asleep, draped across you so it is hard to move... Minor training will help that.... 



cbrand said:


> Emma at 25" is larger than average and Rufus at 30" is extreme. You are on track to breed some enormous Poodles. This may increase their risk of bloat later in life. Why not take Emma to a smaller outside stud and work on producing more typically sized Standards?
> 
> COI is definitely something to consider, but it is no replacement for full testing. Both Emma and Rufus look very young. Were you planning to breed them soon? Given their sizes, I strongly encourage you to wait until after age two when you can get an official OFA hip certification on both of them. Plus, there are many Poodle health issues that we can not test for such as JRD, Epilepsy, Addisons. With these disorders, breeders are always cautioned to take a wait and see approach because they will often manifest themselves by age 3-4.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, it's good that you care so much about the health issues!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

When is your litter due?


----------



## BigEdLB (Oct 16, 2009)

cbrand said:


> When is your litter due?


No litter yet

Emma's Heat just concluded - no mating

Mating will be in April next year we hope - Pups then in June


----------

